# Rotors



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Has anyone found drilled rotors for the 2005 Goat?I have 18" wheels and tires and would like to do both at the same time. :cool


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

pm gtodealer monday morn i think he found some not sure though i know he has them for 04 :cheers


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks I will try GTO dealer.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Check your emails....


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks,got your email


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Have you seen the Disc Brakes Australia stuff? http://www.dba.com.au/5000series/5040.asp $303 ea fronts and $145 ea rear.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Interesting....... thanks for that I was having problems finding! :cheers


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

I will check DBA also,thanks.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

I used cross-drilled and slotted rotors from SP (raceshopper.com) with hawk pads on my F-bod and they were great. I think they offer for the GTO now.


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Doc


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Here's the email I had with the folks from DBA:

Please send a check in the amount of $896.00 to
Coyote Motorsport
17511 Susana Road
Rancho Dominguez CA 90221

Upon receipt Coyote Motorsport will ship the four rotors to you UPS surface.
Thank you for your order!

Steve Oates
National Sales and Marketing Manager
Ph: 310 603-8800
Fax: 310-603-6800
Cell: 310 696-3518
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Beware. According to the DBA catalog, the DBA 5040 (5000-series of the 040 rotor) is 296mm and 28mm wide - that fits the 2004 GTO only. This is the rotor I was sent when I bought a DBA front rotor last month that DBA thought was an 05 OEM replacement (05 rotors are 320mm and 32mm). Less than 30 days ago, I sent pictures to DBA of the 05 rotors and close-ups of part no. stampings because they still were unsure whether standard equipment on the US 05 GTO was 320mm or 330mm which is what is on the front of the HSV GTO.


----------

